# Nice pad/ garage



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

Saw this video on YouTube looks awesome


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:doublesho thats amazing


----------



## Rustysheriff360 (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you think they could install one of these in a 3 bed semi? :lol:


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think we should have a building like that for all of us detailing world houses


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Omg that's class!


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

That's amazing


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Modern tech eh, what next a car that wash's it self.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Want want want!!!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Wow, going for a 3rd lap of honour. 

Posted twice before in last 2 weeks


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Insane


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

3.8 million


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Mind Blowing!!!!!!!


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

That is epic....I want one


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

That's just sad!


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Lv it


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Would pi55 me off if I want my car in a rush and someone is waiting for theirs to be loaded so you gotta wait til theirs is done till you can yours out


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Literally the coolest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

I would never be able to sit there looking at the cars would be too tempted to give them a clean


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

not jealous


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow wow wow


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Great looking and clinical but I would be bored silly if it was mine. No workshop, no practical work area, no tools. Not for me.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think I would stay in the car just for the views.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bit of a p..s on if you need to pop out for some milk though.


----------



## Pol147 (Sep 16, 2012)

Lokks great :thumb:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

WELL............cat amongst the pigeons here, but i thought it was pants!....so far up the own ***** that they have lost the plot....with everything in the world going on....would love to see the state of the front room after a filthy wet car sat there...but hey this is,nt the real world....


----------

